# Home made air intake tube 05 IBM M6



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought all the stuff for 94 dollars and the filter was 25.00 for a total of 120.00. It may not be a cold air intake but it definately brings in more air than the stock air tube-----Danfigg


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks great, too late for me I got bit by the K & R bug already. Any issues with clearance from the hood?


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

No just the Air conditioning line had to use a 3/8 hose cut it in half to cover i the AC line so it dont rub a hole in it other wise it works great used by SLP predator tuner and it runs greats----danfigg


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

What did you do with crankcase breather hose? Attach it elsewhere or just let it hang?


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Oh yeah sorry bought a breather filter popped off the hose end off the crank case breather line and got a piece of 3/8 fuel line and then attached the breather filter and yes its pretty much hanging there but its a 4 inch piece and is pretty solid and doesnt move if you look at the second picture at the far corner where the battery is you can see the breather filter at the corner of the battery.danfigg


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks great! Very similar to my SNL 100mm cai. I had to pay $420 for mine (with shipping, think it was $399 base). That did include the billet aluminum Texas-Speed 100mm maf though, which is $220 if you order it by itself. So I guess you could say it cost $180 if you don't count the maf. Mine would barely idle after the install, much less run. Had to chunk out another $250 for the retune on the dyno + $160 for their labor installing it and chaning the oil (I brought the Royal Purple and K&N with me, figured what the hell, while it's there so they might as well do it). What brand filter is that? Again, it looks great!


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Its a spectre filter and I like you set up even with the bends I see its a tight fit. I didnt even realize I dont have the radiator cover on and it dosent fit with it on so now im bummed. but I can still order a 45 degree bend and I will be back in business I also do not like how the mass air meter bottle necks down to 3.5 inches and im sure if I bought a 100mm maf it really wouldnt make much of a difference for me as im mostly stock. My goal was to try and get the mass air sensor as close to the throttle body as possible but its a tight fit. I hear you get better throttle response that way----Danfigg


----------

